# non-`copper'ed Trace product?



## nielsamd (28 Jun 2008)

Just bought some Seachem Trace and discovered it has some copper sulphate thus rendering it sus for my shrimpy tanks.
I notice that in a previous thread (March`08) someone mentioned that Tropica+ was possible with shrimp even though it also has some copper in it.
Just wonder if anyone has any further thoughts / suggestions.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Jun 2008)

copper is ok in trace, i think every fert has it in to be honest.


----------



## JamesM (28 Jun 2008)

nielsamd said:
			
		

> Just bought some Seachem Trace and discovered it has some copper sulphate thus rendering it sus for my shrimpy tanks.
> I notice that in a previous thread (March`08) someone mentioned that Tropica+ was possible with shrimp even though it also has some copper in it.
> Just wonder if anyone has any further thoughts / suggestions.


I used Garden Directs Trace which is higher in copper than what most people use, and I follow Clive EI dosing guide. This is in a shrimp only tank where the colony is thriving. Its a cherry colony though, which are much hardier than most other shrimp.


----------



## Voo (28 Jun 2008)

I use the Garden Direct Trace mix in my shrimp tank - amanos, cherry and crystal reds. 

I have halved the dose, but they appear fine. CRS are even breeding.


----------



## ulster exile (28 Jun 2008)

I have amanos and cherries and dose EI using the Garden Direct stuff and my shrimp are thriving...I notice that half of my amano's are full of eggs again and the cherries just won't stop breeding.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Jun 2008)

my only issue with the Seachem trace is that you need to throw in masses of the stuff to be anywhere near the equivalent dose of the other higher tech trace products.


----------



## nielsamd (29 Jun 2008)

Thanks for those replies!


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> my only issue with the Seachem trace is that you need to throw in masses of the stuff to be anywhere near the equivalent dose of the other higher tech trace products.


Seachem Trace is basically a diluted version of Seachem Flourish.  Clever marketing...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm interesting! 

all the Seachem products are a fairly low dose product.. worth doing your maths before you spend out.


----------



## Wolfenrook (6 Jul 2008)

Try and get hold of your water report and have a look at the copper levels on that as well.  Many folks report that they have no problems dosing fairly high amounts of traces containing copper, but it could well be that they have much lower amounts of copper in their tap water, where somebody with higher tapwater copper levels would find themselves in trouble when they dose traces with copper at higher levels, so really you need to look at both.

Ade


----------

